# Greenhouse carrying Apothecary beans



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2009)

This will be a GREAT thing for a lot of folks who have been wanting the "Elite" strains from the Nor and Socal scene. Apothecary is a Dispensary in both the So-cal and NorCal locations. They have been doing extensive breeding projects to produce the beans of the "Clone Only" Pheno's that float thruout the area.

I have been hearing of this for quite sometime and some of the beans they are going to relese will soon give them DOMINANCE over the bean scene. I'd bet my last dollar on it.

Now, a little background. I am a spoiled bastid, as I have been in the grow scene here in cali for many years. I have access to most all "elite" strains, and have grown them all at least once, some (Bubba), I run alot because I love it. I am cracked out on the SourD lately, but alas, another story.
So, when I took a look at what they are relesing, I was Stoked,suprised,a little shocked, at what they were relesing. You all in in for a treat. And no, I am not an agent for apothecary or greenhouse!

As I am pretty familar with most all the "elites", I feel confident that I will be able to tell if the beans are a true representation of the strain that I know. 

Most of the new strains greenhouse are going to relese are labeled as "coming soon". Probably to hype it, as I seem to be doing lol. But, as I said, if they are a true representation of the strain, then I am all for it!

Look, I too have access to all the beans everyone else can, and I have ordered alot. Most are sitting in the fridge, as I know it will be TOO hard to find something better then the "elite" clones that are available. Not to talk crap about other strains at all. I just think this is a great chance to spread the "Head" smoke to everyone, as most of these strains are all personal headsmoke strains, if u know what I mean.

Anyway, here are a few of the beans:

BubbaKush
Trainwreck (available now)
Chemdawg


Don't be discouraged! I wouldn't be this suprised if it was only those. Those are the ones coming soon, within weeks.

Others are :

Grape Ape
Purple Urkle

I have worked with alot of purps, and I MUST say that BOTH of those purps are the ONE. 
First, Urkle is just insane. Unbelievable purp tatse and color. Touchy to grow, moderate yeilder.
Grape ape is a UrklexBigBud pheno. Much like Urkle, but BIG yeilder. I perfer Urkle.

Okey dokey. sorry for the cazy post, that SourD gets me going.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds pretty trick Hal. What are your thoughts on fem seed bro? GH has been a little tight with their stuff and has squat for reg seed. Any idea if these elites will be any different? I imagine not. I think GH has utilized the use of fem seed to retard the strain game a little. Can't say as I blame a guy, but..... Will the Apothecary be offering these seeds as well to walk in customers?


----------

